

A Developer I Admire — Walter Zorn - cheeaun
http://www.useragentman.com/blog/2012/08/26/a-developer-i-admire-walter-zorn/

======
duopixel
Thanks for sharing, I never heard about Walter Zorn, but I recall searching
for an alternative to Raphael and I came across his 2D library. At the time I
thought it was a clever hack, little did I know that the library was more than
10 years old and miraculously worked all the way back to Netscape 4.

I searched around for some of his work and came across this beautiful
recumbent bike: [http://www.recumbentblog.com/2009/06/29/sometimes-you-
just-w...](http://www.recumbentblog.com/2009/06/29/sometimes-you-just-want-to-
know-more/), even if I know nothing about bikes it's evident this is a
masterpiece of craftmanship and design. I'm greatly saddened by his passing.

------
mmahemoff
Sad to read this. I recognised his name, having seen the same domain name for
years as really the primary effort towards making JavaScript graphic-friendly
before the APIs were designed to make it do so.

It's a pity to think there's still no effective mechanism in place to prevent
sites like this disappearing. But it also shows the importance of Wayback
Machine.

~~~
petercooper
_But it also shows the importance of Wayback Machine._

Which, sadly, seems to be suffering. At least, all of the times I've used it
in the last couple of years, its indexing had slowed significantly or even
stopped on the sites I was looking up. I'm not sure what the deal is, but it
could certainly do with a large endowment.

------
flashmob
Without a doubt, a talented developer. He made some very useful libraries. Sad
to learn of his passing...

